# fry food



## Ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 29, 2009)

hi i am looking for a way to make some cheap fry food.
as of now im feeding them an egg yolk liquid and it has crushed flake food in it.
i also squeeze a filter sponge from my other tank in the fry tank because i was told to do that by my friend who has platy fry.


it is very hard for me to get brine shrimp eggs so i really cant do that, also i dont have lfs near me so its hard to by the liquid fry food.

*does anyone have any diy fry food recipes?*




also: its to feed 4 platy fry


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you could use crushed up flakes, pellets, or other foods until they are small. 
are they in their own tank?


----------

